# Candle release spray



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Do I need release spray when using a silicone mold , if so would spray silicone work .


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

it all depends on the silicone mold, is it tin or platinum>> I make many molds,, and each is unique, contact me


----------



## knute (Mar 10, 2013)

The wax shrinks as it cools, so it pulls away from the mold a tiny bit. For the 8" taper candles I make with a silicone mold I gently roll the mold after the candle cools (light pressure like rolling dough) and that's enough to easily release the candle for removal by pulling on the wick. A wipe of the interior of the mold with a rag that's been sprayed with PAM works well too, but make sure it only leaves a thin layer. (i.e. don't spray PAM into the mold and let it drip; the extra oil displaces wax and ruins the detail of the wax you cast and also makes the candle slippery)

Hope that helps!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

laketrout said:


> Do I need release spray when using a silicone mold?


No, if it's real silicone. Beeswax does not stick to silicone. Many people mistake the urethane molds as silicone. Beeswax will stick to urethane and needs a mold release.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

What snl said.
If it is actually a urethane mold you might find this thread of interest.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...lease-better-results&highlight=candle+release


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

I thought they were silicone molds , there from mann lake , the skep mold has a few bees on it and is a little detailed , it also is slit part way down the side to help in releasing the candle .I went back to the site and there calling them flex molds from a rubber material .


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't spray any of my flex molds at all.


----------

